# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lajme nga Anglia

## kundraRRYMES

Lajmi i ores se fundit

15 mije familje qe kane kerkuar azil ne angli do te qendrojne pa limit( pergjithmone)
Ky ligj i ri kap te tere familjet qe kane mbi 3 vjet ne angli, dhe qe u eshte refuzuar azili apo jane ne proces e siper. Nga ky ligj perfitojne besoj shume shqiptare. Lajm me te vertete mjaft i rendesishem, kur kam parasysh shume fakte te hidhura dhe njerez qe jetojne me zemer te ngrire mbi 3 vjet.

----------


## BOY_UK

hajt bela ishalla me ne fund

----------


## DeuS

*Lexojeni ligjin e ri qe ka dal*

Por mos harroni qe eshte pak me spec puna. Keto jane strategji te ndryshme qe po perdor anglezi me emigrantet per te gjetur rrugzgjidhjen me te mire. Plus qe banka e Anglise ka deklaruar nje renie te madhe per shkak te parave te shpenzuara me emigrantet dhe borxheve ( loans ) qe popullsia angleze po merr dhe nga banka vetem po dalin para dhe aspak nuk po futet. Dmth me emigrantet do merren masa dhe intereset bankare do rriten...kjo thuhet qe do rendoje shume shopet kete christmas.
Uroj qe asnjeri nga ju nuk ben pjese ne ate grupin qe do i pritet bileta e avionit falas nga qeveria gjasme loool
Nese ndonjeri nga ju e gjen veten ne ato kritere qe parashtrohen...prisni se shpejti nje leter nga Homeoffice ....

Ju uroj fat te gjitheve ! :shkelje syri: 

Ps....pertova ta perkthej prandaj kush di anglisht do ta kete me te lete ta kuptoj. Me falni ju te tjeret..


*CLEARING THE DECKS FOR TOUGH NEW ASYLUM MEASURES - HOME SECRETARY*

Prior to the introduction of tough new rules to build on the tremendous progress already made in halving the number of asylum seekers entering Britain this year, longstanding and highly expensive family asylum claims will be eligible for leave to remain, Home Secretary David Blunkett announced today.

Up to fifteen thousand families who sought asylum in the UK more than three years ago, the majority of whom are being supported by the taxpayer, will be considered for permission to live and work here.  

The move comes ahead of the final stages of the Government's reforms of the asylum system which will ensure it is not open to delays and abuse in the future. 

New measures, also announced today, would end all future support for families who have been refused asylum if they refuse to take up the offer of a voluntary, paid route home.  In addition, we are exploring how we might attach new conditions to Section 4 - hardcase - support to ensure it is only paid to those who agree to comply with the removal process when it becomes possible for them to go home.  These measures will send a clear signal that people refused asylum from now on must leave the UK.  

The one-off exercise for families will apply to those who sought asylum in the UK before 2 October 2000, had children before that date and who have suffered from historical delays in the system. It is likely to include some families whose children have been in the UK for seven years, who are already entitled to apply for leave to remain here under an existing concession.

The exercise will apply, in addition, to cases where the final appeals process has not been exhausted and to those where final decisions were made but removal was not effected.  People who have committed a criminal offence, lodged multiple asylum applications or whose cases are the responsibility of countries elsewhere in Europe will be excluded from the exercise.  

Mr Blunkett said:

Over the last few years, the Government has delivered enormous improvements to the asylum system - speeding up decision making, introducing electronic fingerprinting, closing Sangatte and moving the UK's borders abroad to tackle illegal immigration and reduce the number of asylum claims.

I have not been afraid to take the difficult decisions and we now have some of the toughest laws in Europe to deter abuse of the system.  As a result asylum claims have halved and the backlog of cases is the lowest for a decade.  And we are driving forward with legislation at the earliest opportunity to deal with the remaining parts of the system in need of substantial reform.

However, the legacy of the historic inadequacies of the system is still with us.  This does not manifest itself only in statistics but in the lives of real families in our communities.  As the Chief Inspector of Schools said earlier this week, children from asylum-seeking families are especially motivated and doing well in schools.  MPs from all sides appeal to me for such families to be allowed to stay in the UK every week.  

"Granting this group indefinite leave to remain and enabling them to work is the most cost-effective way of dealing with the situation and will save taxpayer's money on support and legal aid. These are difficult decisions but I do not believe it is the best use of taxpayer's money to take these expensive longstanding individual appeals through the courts. I want to ensure our relentless focus is on steadily increasing the proportion of failed asylum seekers removed from now on.

The applications of this group pre-date the introduction of a simplified appeals process to prevent people lodging new appeals against removal on human rights grounds.  This additional layer of appeal has now been ended for new cases and we are bringing forward further measures to curtail the level of appeals and money spent on legal aid.

This one-off exercise will enable those who have suffered years of uncertainty over their status to move off benefits and into work to fully contribute to society.

The Home Office is currently supporting 12,000 families who applied for asylum before October 2000. It is believed that the vast majority will qualify for leave to remain in the UK under the terms of the exercise. Moving even 1,000 of them off support will save £15million in support costs in addition to any potential savings on legal aid.  Up to 3,000 families who are self-supporting may also qualify.  The families will be given the immigration status of indefinite leave to remain in the UK which means they are able to live and work here without restrictions.

The Home Office will write to those who are eligible for leave to remain under the exercise and is not encouraging people to enquire directly. It is expected to take about six months to assess the bulk of those who may be eligible.

The new power to withdraw support from families who fail to take up the offer of a paid, voluntary route home builds on existing powers to remove support from those who do not comply with enforced removal directions.  It is designed to remove the current incentive for families to delay removal as long as possible and so save money in support and legal costs.



Notes for editors

1. Many of the people whose claims were not initially dealt with in the first six months were, and remain, eligible to work and many of those will have jobs.

2. The Home Office removed almost 15,000 failed asylum seekers in 2002/03, an increase of 29 per cent on the previous year.

3. In the same period, the Home Office exceeded targets to speed up decision making - with almost three quarters of new applications decided within two months.  Two years ago, less than a quarter were decided in two months.

4. People with Indefinite Leave to Remain status who commit criminal offences can have their leave revoked and be removed from the UK.

5. These measures will cut overall costs to the taxpayer and the Home Office will work with other Government departments and local authorities to manage any extra costs falling to them as a result.

----------


## ALBA

ANGLI/ SURPRIZA E MINISTRI BLUNKETT 

Anglia premton legalizime për 15 mijë emigrantë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra, Muhamed Veliu

Rreth 15 000 familje azilkërkuesish, ndër ta shumë familje shqiptare dhe kosovare pa dokumenta të rregullta qëndrimi në Britaninë e Madhe, do të përfshihen në një amnisti, e cila do t'u lejojë atyre qëndrimin në shtetin ishull. Kështu ka deklaruar dje ministri i Brendshëm anglez David Blankett gjatë bërjes publike të kësaj amnistie, më e madhja në historinë e Britanisë së Madhe. Sipas draftit përfundimtar, nga hartuesit e kësaj amnistije mësohet se 15 000 familje azilantësh, të cilët kanë kërkuar azil para datës 2 Tetor 2000, përfshi ata të cilët janë vonuar gjatë procesit të shqyrtimit të çështjeve nga Homo Office (Minstria e Brendshme), si dhe ato familje që fëmijët e tyre kanë në Britaninë e Madhe shtatë vjet, do të përfshihen në këtë amnisti, e cila është mirëpritur nga të gjitha partite politike angleze.

Përfitimi
Të gjitha këto familje të njohura ndryshe si "highly expensive", shumë të shtrenjta, aktualisht për çdo vit shpenzojnë 180 milionë stërlina, në kurriz të takspaguesve anglezë. Me këtë hap të marrë dje, qeveria Britanike kërkon të ulë në minimum shpenzimet nga këto familje dhe duke u dhënë atyre të drejtën e qëndrimit në Angli. Më pas ata duhet të lënë automatikisht ndihmat sociale dhe do t'u duhet të sigurojnë vetë jetesën me anë të punës. Në amnisti nuk do të përfshihen ata të cilët kanë kryer krime të ndryshme, kanë kërkuar azil disa herë, përfshi dhe ata që më parë kanë kërkuar azil në shtete të tjera europiane. Edhe ata të cilët kanë humbur të drejtat e qëndrimit në të gjitha apelet do të përfshihen në këtë amnisti. Ministri Blunkett tha se familjet e përfshira do të jenë nga Kosova, Republika Federale e Jugosllavisë dhe Turqia, të cilat kanë mbërritur para tre vjetëve.

Reagimi 
I vënë në një presion të jashtëzakonshëm nga media dhe vetë grupet që merren me mbrojtjen e emigrantëve, ministri i "ashpër" Blunkett është dorëzuar para këtij presioni gjithnjë në rritje.
Ai u shpreh në lidhje më këtë amnisti se "nuk jam frikësuar në marrjen e vendimeve të rrepta në lidhje me këtë çështje dhe si pasojë tani ne kemi ligjet më forta të emigracionit në Europë. Por, përballë një numri të madh çështjesh të prapambetura, dhe me ecjen përpara të sistemit të ligjeve, mendoj se sistemi i emigracionit ka nevojë ende për ndryshime thelbësore", është shprehur ai.

----------


## Englander

Hey Guys!!!!!!!

Dje u aprouvua ligji qe u jep te drejten familjeve qe kane arritur ne Angli para 2 Tetorit 2000, qe te jetojne ketu pergjithmone.

Shyqyr qe na pa zoti njehere se gjithmone se jemi te pa fat.

Ju uroj fat te gjitheve and hopefully ky ligj ju perfshin edhe juve.

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bunny

e mi lalo ke te drejte ka bere shumeeee njerez te lumturrr...une njoh nje familje qe kane ardhur qe ne 98 edhe akoma nuk jane intervistuar  nga emigracioni......ejo meee...pergj..
vertet este nje amnesty i mrekullushem per shume shqiptare...
por me vjen keq per shume te rinj qe akoma presinn...:-(
shpresoj se edhe ato do kene rriskun e vet...
muaqqqq...
uuurraaaaa kalamojaaa...u be dhe nje popullsi i anglise shqiptaree...:-)

----------


## Shijaksi-London

ANGLI/ SURPRIZA E MINISTRI BLUNKETT 

Anglia premton legalizime për 15 mijë emigrantë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra, Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare

Rreth 15 000 familje azilkërkuesish, ndër ta shumë familje shqiptare dhe kosovare pa dokumenta të rregullta qëndrimi në Britaninë e Madhe, do të përfshihen në një amnisti, e cila do t'u lejojë atyre qëndrimin në shtetin ishull. Kështu ka deklaruar dje ministri i Brendshëm anglez David Blankett gjatë bërjes publike të kësaj amnistie, më e madhja në historinë e Britanisë së Madhe. Sipas draftit përfundimtar, nga hartuesit e kësaj amnistije mësohet se 15 000 familje azilantësh, të cilët kanë kërkuar azil para datës 2 Tetor 2000, përfshi ata të cilët janë vonuar gjatë procesit të shqyrtimit të çështjeve nga Homo Office (Minstria e Brendshme), si dhe ato familje që fëmijët e tyre kanë në Britaninë e Madhe shtatë vjet, do të përfshihen në këtë amnisti, e cila është mirëpritur nga të gjitha partite politike angleze.

Përfitimi
Të gjitha këto familje të njohura ndryshe si "highly expensive", shumë të shtrenjta, aktualisht për çdo vit shpenzojnë 180 milionë stërlina, në kurriz të takspaguesve anglezë. Me këtë hap të marrë dje, qeveria Britanike kërkon të ulë në minimum shpenzimet nga këto familje dhe duke u dhënë atyre të drejtën e qëndrimit në Angli. Më pas ata duhet të lënë automatikisht ndihmat sociale dhe do t'u duhet të sigurojnë vetë jetesën me anë të punës. Në amnisti nuk do të përfshihen ata të cilët kanë kryer krime të ndryshme, kanë kërkuar azil disa herë, përfshi dhe ata që më parë kanë kërkuar azil në shtete të tjera europiane. Edhe ata të cilët kanë humbur të drejtat e qëndrimit në të gjitha apelet do të përfshihen në këtë amnisti. Ministri Blunkett tha se familjet e përfshira do të jenë nga Kosova, Republika Federale e Jugosllavisë dhe Turqia, të cilat kanë mbërritur para tre vjetëve.

Reagimi 
I vënë në një presion të jashtëzakonshëm nga media dhe vetë grupet që merren me mbrojtjen e emigrantëve, ministri i "ashpër" Blunkett është dorëzuar para këtij presioni gjithnjë në rritje.
Ai u shpreh në lidhje më këtë amnisti se "nuk jam frikësuar në marrjen e vendimeve të rrepta në lidhje me këtë çështje dhe si pasojë tani ne kemi ligjet më forta të emigracionit në Europë. Por, përballë një numri të madh çështjesh të prapambetura, dhe me ecjen përpara të sistemit të ligjeve, mendoj se sistemi i emigracionit ka nevojë ende për ndryshime thelbësore", është shprehur ai.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

DAVID BLUNKET keshillohet nga dias kolege se me te vertet mund te fitosh lek ne kete gje por mendo te ardhmen,sepse je ti personi qe po vendos.
D Blunket thote mund te siguroi 18 000 £ ne vit nese familjet shqiptare s`marrin me Benefit.

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

edhe mua me erdhi shume mire 
dhe nuk degjoje asgje tjeter veq shqipcat ne tel me shqiptare te tjere per te ndare lajmin  :buzeqeshje: 
edhe mua me vjen shume keq per ca te rinj (qe e meritojne)...
just have to wish them good luck n hope!

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ajo shuma lekeve kuptohet se eshte me te reja!!

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Kur të gjithë i kishin shpresat e humbura se një ditë do të jetonin pa frikë në ishullin e largët britanik, një surprizë mbërriti nga zyra e ministrit të Brendshëm, David Blunkett. Për një pjesë të shqiptarëve që jetojnë në Angli dhe që kanë kërkuar azil, është hapur drita jeshile, pasi ministri ka pranuar që ata të fitojnë azilin. Rreth 15 mijë azilkërkues, ndër ta shumë familje shqiptare dhe kosovare pa dokumente të rregullta qëndrimi në Britaninë e Madhe, do të përfshihen në pranimin e azilit, që do t'u lejojë atyre qëndrimin në shtetin ishull. Një gjë e tillë solli një gëzim të madh në radhët e komunitetit shqiptar atje dhe Gazeta mund t'u sjellë mënyrën si e përcollën ata një moment të tillë.

Historia e parë 
Ka qenë një telefonatë nga "Gazeta Shqiptare", që i ka komunikuar lajmin suprizë 23-vjeçares durrsake Leonora Babi, e cila priste nga dita në ditë të deportohej për në qytetin e saj të lindjes. Vajza e një muzikanti nga Durrësi, e mbërritur para pesë vjetëve në Angli, së bashku me vëllain, motrën dhe nënën e saj, për çdo ditë diskutonin rreth vazhdimit të qëndrimit në Londër dhe kthimit të mundshëm. Në momentin kur Leonora mori vesh se mund të përfitonte nga azili, ajo shpërtheu duke qarë. "Kjo ishte një ëndërr që tani na u bë realitet", u shpreh ajo. Është lajmi më i mirë që kam marrë gjatë këtyre viteve, është shprehur Leonora me një zë të dridhur nga gëzimi i këtij lajmi.

Historia e dytë
"Eshtë një lajm tejet suprizë, i cili na ka gëzuar të gjithëve këtu në Këshillin e Emigrantëve në Birmingham" thotë një tjetër shqiptar, Dritan Dema. "Nga kjo do të përfitojnë shumë familje shqiptare që jetojnë në Britaninë e Madhe dhe do t'u jepet mundësi atyre që të vazhdojnë jetën e qete. Në Birmingham më shumë se 150 familje, të cilave iu është refuzuar azili, do të përfitojnë nga ndryshimi i ligjit", ka thënë ai.

Historia e tretë
"Nuk di se me çfarë fjalësh ta shpreh gëzimin e marrjes së këtij lajmi, të cilin nuk e prisnim kurrë. Por ja që gjërat nganjëherë janë më të bukura kur ato vijnë si suprizë, pa i menduar. Dhënia e azilit do të përfshijë shumë nga anëtarët e projektit tonë, ku ka tre vjet që punoj" thotë Luljeta Nuzi, e cila punon në "Projekti Shpresa East London". "Ne kryesisht ndihmojmë familjet shqiptare me problet që ata kanë, kryesisht ato të emigracionit. Shumica e tyre janë pa dokumente dhe kjo e bën punën tonë akoma më të vështire", ka përfunduar ajo.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

ANGLI/ Tetor 27, 2003 

" 
"Leje qëndrimi në Britani, ëndrra që u bë realitetet"


Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare 

Kur të gjithë i kishin shpresat e humbura se një ditë do të jetonin pa frikë në ishullin e largët britanik, një surprizë mbërriti nga zyra e ministrit të Brendshëm, David Blunkett. Për një pjesë të shqiptarëve që jetojnë në Angli dhe që kanë kërkuar azil, është hapur drita jeshile, pasi ministri ka pranuar që ata të fitojnë azilin. Rreth 15 mijë azilkërkues, ndër ta shumë familje shqiptare dhe kosovare pa dokumente të rregullta qëndrimi në Britaninë e Madhe, do të përfshihen në pranimin e azilit, që do t'u lejojë atyre qëndrimin në shtetin ishull. Një gjë e tillë solli një gëzim të madh në radhët e komunitetit shqiptar atje dhe Gazeta mund t'u sjellë mënyrën si e përcollën ata një moment të tillë.

Historia e parë 

Ka qenë një telefonatë nga "Gazeta Shqiptare", që i ka komunikuar lajmin suprizë 23-vjeçares durrsake Leonora Babi, e cila priste nga dita në ditë të deportohej për në qytetin e saj të lindjes. Vajza e një muzikanti nga Durrësi, e mbërritur para pesë vjetëve në Angli, së bashku me vëllain, motrën dhe nënën e saj, për çdo ditë diskutonin rreth vazhdimit të qëndrimit në Londër dhe kthimit të mundshëm. Në momentin kur Leonora mori vesh se mund të përfitonte nga azili, ajo shpërtheu duke qarë. "Kjo ishte një ëndërr që tani na u bë realitet", u shpreh ajo. Është lajmi më i mirë që kam marrë gjatë këtyre viteve, është shprehur Leonora me një zë të dridhur nga gëzimi i këtij lajmi.

Historia e dytë

"Eshtë një lajm tejet suprizë, i cili na ka gëzuar të gjithëve këtu në Këshillin e Emigrantëve në Birmingham" thotë një tjetër shqiptar, Dritan Dema. "Nga kjo do të përfitojnë shumë familje shqiptare që jetojnë në Britaninë e Madhe dhe do t'u jepet mundësi atyre që të vazhdojnë jetën e qete. Në Birmingham më shumë se 150 familje, të cilave iu është refuzuar azili, do të përfitojnë nga ndryshimi i ligjit", ka thënë ai.

Historia e tretë

"Nuk di se me çfarë fjalësh ta shpreh gëzimin e marrjes së këtij lajmi, të cilin nuk e prisnim kurrë. Por ja që gjërat nganjëherë janë më të bukura kur ato vijnë si suprizë, pa i menduar. Dhënia e azilit do të përfshijë shumë nga anëtarët e projektit tonë, ku ka tre vjet që punoj" thotë Luljeta Nuzi, e cila punon në "Projekti Shpresa East London". "Ne kryesisht ndihmojmë familjet shqiptare me problet që ata kanë, kryesisht ato të emigracionit. Shumica e tyre janë pa dokumente dhe kjo e bën punën tonë akoma më të vështire", ka përfunduar ajo.

----------


## QAPKENJA

hajt ishalla ka zot edhe per ne por sidihet vallaj se ky shtet anglez e drysho menjen sic dryshohet koha por perderisa vete e hapen e bene buj kushedi kena fat.

por un dua te di dicka a jan gjisej 15 mije familje apo ka me shum edhe vetem aq do perfitojne? ne qoftese e din dkush nga ju se ma thote nuk ben keq.

ciao ciao

----------


## DeuS

Do ishte mire qe nese dikush do merrte pergjigjen definitive , te na larjmeronte ne kete teme.
Jam i sigurte qe do kerkoje ca kohe deri sa te vendoset se kush do marre azilin e kush bileten ( te pakten nja 6 muaj deri sa te nisin pergjigjet ). Tani per tani njerezit vetem diskutojne neper kafe dhe jetojne me shpresen e marre. I sajojne llafet sic tu vije per mbare ( sic e kemi zakon ne shqiptaret ) dhe po ti degjosh , secili nga ato e ka te sigurte.

Une jam pak tip qe me pelqen te qendroj realist dhe enderrat i kam lene pas. Prandaj pa e pare letren ne kutine postare dhe pa ja treguar nja 5 vetave zor se e besoj ( se helbete nga emocionet e medhaja kam hall se e lexoj letren gabim dhe prandaj me duhen ca rob qe ti vertetoj mire fjalet  :ngerdheshje:  )

Ju uroj fat te gjitheve !

----------


## Zebbi

Personalisht nuk kam takuar asnje qe ti ket ardhur pergjigja pozitive po me kane thene se ne Londer kane filluar. Nje kusheririt tim, qe eshte me ate te kuqen, ja kishin derguar formularet gabimisht. Sot mora vesh nga nje avokate se kosovaret qe i ka sjelle vete shteti nuk perfshihen ne amnesti. Do me vinte shume keq sikur te ishte me te vertete keshtu, po anglezet pak nga pak i nxjerrin kleckat.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Serisht nje lajm i mire.
Home Office ka filluar dergimin e formulareve per ata te cilet perfshihen ne amnisti.
Nje shoqes time nga Durresi i kishte ardhur letra me 31 Dhjetor ne mengjes. Kur me telefonoi ishte duke qare.
Cfare dhurate nga Santa postieri? Keshtu edhe ju te tjreve mos u merzisni se do tju shume shpejt.
Duket qe 2004 do jete i mbare per shqiptaret ne Angli.

----------


## Zebbi

Hallall, ajo eshte menyre per ta nisur vitin. A perfshihen ne amnesti familje te deklaruara shqiptare qe kane ardhur ketu e para 5 viteve? Kush di gje te shkruaj.

----------


## ema sinani

Zebbi



Kurse une po, dhe kane filluar ( vete po pres kam 5 vjete .Kam dhe 1 djale qe ka lindur para 2 tetorit 2002)  Dhe sipas kesaj amnestie jane te privilegjuar nese mund ta quaj keshtu , personat qe kane lindur ketu para  2 tetorit 2002. 

Sa per anglezet, nuk jane aq budallenj sa na duket neve. Dine me shume nga sa mund ta mendojme.

----------


## Englander

Jo vetem perfitojne familjet qe kane femije te lindur para 2 tetorit te 2000  por edhe ata qe kane ardhur ne angli para tetorit te 2000 dhe i kane kalamajte poshte t e18-ve.

Paci Fat Ishalla!

----------


## Zyra

surpriza me e madhe qe i esht bere popullit shqiptar nese eshte e vertet por shpresojm qe te jet good luck everyone
  uuuupppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

